# Trails im Siebengebirge



## Deutz (12. März 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
bin nue hier im Forum und habe gleich mal ne frage. Könnt ihr mir vieleicht erklären wo ich im Siebengebirge schöne Trails finde? Ich kenne im Moment nur einen Von der Löwenburg runter nach Bad Honnef. Wer kennt da mehr??

Mfg Philipp


----------



## supasini (12. März 2007)

lmb!
die Frage wird hier immer wieder gepostet - dir wird niemand so einfach Trails verraten, insbesondere, da es im 7GB eine Wegbreitenregelung etc. gibt.
Aber halte einfach im LMB Ausschau nach Touren in der Gegend, fahr mit: dann lernst du nette Leute und auch die gesuchten Trails kennen! (und verstehst, warum dir keiner hier welche posten wird!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splash (12. März 2007)

Aufgrund der Wegesbreitenregelung (2,5m) ist davon abzuraten in öffentlichen Foren Trails bekannt zu geben. In der Vergangenheit wurden solche HotSpots dann schon mal gerne von irgendwelchen Idioten mit quer gespannten Drähten "beglückt". Daher am besten einfach wo Touren mit fahren und dabei die Trails kennen lernen 

PS: Die Frage kam aber auch schon mehrfach hier im Lokalforum auf ...


----------



## gotoos (24. März 2007)

Hallo,

schliess dich uns einfach mal an. WIr fahren zwar meistens in der Region Hennef / Eitorf / Lohmar sind aber auch ab und an im SG unterwegs. Achte einfach auf meine Einträge.

Gruß
Oliver (gotoos)


----------



## bike-freeride (18. April 2007)

Hallo 
Löwenburg is schon gut von da aus gehen eine menge Singel-Trails nach unten sind aber alle recht schwer zu finden und deswegen auch schwer zu erklären wie man die findet, wie gut kennst du dich denn da schon aus kannst dich ja mal melden


----------



## ZwiebelII (18. April 2007)

@bike-freeride
kannst du nicht lesen  

nochmal für dich:
...wurden solche HotSpots dann schon mal gerne von irgendwelchen Idioten mit quer gespannten Drähten "beglückt".

zudem hab ich gerade da schonmal aufgerichtete Nägel in ner Wurzelpassage vorgefunden


----------



## JoKo1988 (18. April 2007)

trails werden sowieso nie im forum verratten genauso spots!!!

und wie sollte man dir eigentlich einen trail erklären/beschreiben??? 

ersten baum rechts, fünfter baum links usw?


----------



## bike-freeride (18. April 2007)

ja danke für die info war lange nicht mehr oben von den drähten habe ich auch schon gehört aber gott sei danke noch gesehen kann man denn da jetz überhaubt noch fahren wegen dieser scheiß 2.5 m regel 
bin sonst immer kottenforst is näher muss ich nicht mit dem auto hin fahren


----------

